# Sony A77 Sports Photography



## Advancedigital

Recent Shooting with a77 with 24-70 zeiss.


----------



## Blitz55

Those are nice. Very sharp.
Reminds me of when I use to try to take photos of my brother playing basketball. I was using a 35mm manual (Film) and was not parasitically skilled at it. They always came out way to dark. By reminds me I mean the atmosphere of the place, these photos are far nicer than what I was taking.

What kind of lens did you use?


----------



## Advancedigital

I shoot with the Zeiss 24-70 2.8 and the 70-200 g and thank your for the praise I love the feedback.





Blitz55 said:


> Those are nice. Very sharp.
> Reminds me of when I use to try to take photos of my brother playing basketball. I was using a 35mm manual (Film) and was not parasitically skilled at it. They always came out way to dark. By reminds me I mean the atmosphere of the place, these photos are far nicer than what I was taking.
> 
> What kind of lens did you use?


----------



## Blitz55

Yeah no problem. 

First thing I thought was how nice it must be to shoot basketball in a stadium since it lights up the court and the background (The crowd) is usually much darker. I remember shooting in the smaller gyms like that and so much of the background is lit it's not always easy to get the best shot, you always end up with Rafters or something back there. Not an easy thing to do but these came out nice. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/sony/315959-sony-a550-70-300mm-lens-help.html
Don't want to be a bother, I posted this and got only a bit of feedback, if you have an opinion id love to hear it if not no big deal. Im just trying to chose from a couple of lenses for my a550. I don't have a big budget so I accept that there will be a few things ill have to deal with but just want some thoughts.


----------



## jaomul

I am not a sports photographer but i think you represented the match very well with these shots. As a matter of interest how high were you with the ISO with these to get the shots with indoor light


----------



## Advancedigital

jaomul said:


> I am not a sports photographer but i think you represented the match very well with these shots. As a matter of interest how high were you with the ISO with these to get the shots with indoor light



Thats the problem I'm running into,I love the a77 but I'm gonna switch to the 1dx for that reason in a week or so but for someone who doesn't have a big budget the a77 a99 will do just fine with top glass.I will keep the a77 as my backup or perhaps switch to the a99 to still use the Glass.I've only been shooting for six months so these would have been a lot better if taken by a pro.


----------



## Charmed

Love the photos. I took some recently at a game with my Sony a200 and a cheap vivitar 28-200 lens.
It's not easy, but your photos are excellent. I've now upgraded to a Sony a37 and you have made me want to go to another game to see what I get with that.


----------



## Advancedigital

1dx = View attachment 37221View attachment 37222View attachment 37223View attachment 37224View attachment 37225


----------



## gsgary

Advancedigital said:


> 1dx = View attachment 37221View attachment 37222View attachment 37223View attachment 37224View attachment 37225



I thought these were taken with a 1DX


----------



## imagemaker46

These ones were, but the first series were shot with  something else.  There is no data on any of the images so it's tough to tell what anything was shot with, I think he assumed buying a high end camera body would get him high end pictures, especially after only shooting for 6 months.  As has been stated before, it's the holder not the camera.


----------



## DiskoJoe

imagemaker46 said:


> These ones were, but the first series were shot with  something else.  There is no data on any of the images so it's tough to tell what anything was shot with, I think he assumed buying a high end camera body would get him high end pictures, especially after only shooting for 6 months.  As has been stated before, it's the holder not the camera.



So did he go buy a 1dx? 

Hey op, let me know if you need to offload some of that zeiss glass.


----------



## gsgary

I think he is full of ****


----------



## DiskoJoe

gsgary said:


> I think he is full of ****



lol


----------



## OLaA

The subject matter is really nice.  I like the action captured.  I saw your other thread with the 1DX and something about the color bothers me, or I don't find appealing.  I initially thought maybe it was the white balance, but your whites are white.  Maybe a tad over saturated?  I'm more into fashion and lifestyle so maybe its just my personal taste.  I do tend to prefer things slightly desaturated.


----------

